# Interior designer planning to migrate to canada



## Gurpritsinghdhupar (May 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, so i have started the process of achieving my canadian PR. I have was bought up in Dubai and have completed completed all of my education inlcuding my post graduate degree (M.A. interior design, Manipal university,Dubai canpus. I am looking forward to working and gradually settling mtself in Canada. Please guide as to what challenges i can face a an interior design professional in terms of job search, per annum income and expenditure. 

I have gathered over 5 years of experience in the field of interior design in Dubai. I am currently working as an interior desinger cum production manager in a local business setup.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks & regards,
Gurprit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you determined if you're even qualified for immigration to Canada? Read and understand:- Immigration and citizenship


----------



## Gurpritsinghdhupar (May 28, 2017)

Hi Yin, thanks for your reply. Yes i checked through the various procedures and educational qualifications required to acquire a job. My only concern is of how much can i expected to be paid and to get a overall perspective of the interior design market in canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Gurpritsinghdhupar said:


> Hi Yin, thanks for your reply. Yes i checked through the various procedures and educational qualifications required to acquire a job. My only concern is of how much can i expected to be paid and to get a overall perspective of the interior design market in canada.


Google is your friend?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Interior Designers of Canada/Designers d'Intérieur du Canada


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Dubai is pretty advanced, Canada is kind of behind. I would say the Canadian culture is not interior design friendly. I mean, do we even care? 

I of course can't tell you an 100% answer, I know that a friend of mine finished her schooling and works at the kitchen cabinet place as a designer. I can't imagine she gets more than $25 per hour. Could be a tough place to find a well paying job.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gurpritsinghdhupar said:


> Hi Yin, thanks for your reply. Yes i checked through the various procedures and educational qualifications required to acquire a job. My only concern is of how much can i expected to be paid and to get a overall perspective of the interior design market in canada.




There is no job market "in Canada". 

Canada is the second alrgest country in the world so the job market for every profession will vary widely from one area to the next. You need to narrow down where you might want to live before you start looking at the job market.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrsella said:


> Dubai is pretty advanced, Canada is kind of behind. I would say the Canadian culture is not interior design friendly. I mean, do we even care?



Just like anywhere else some care, some don't.

A friend of mine from high school started her own interior design company in the GTA and has been incredibly successful.


----------

